
Germany Averted an Opioid Crisis - tokstesla
https://www.nbcnews.com/health/health-news/how-germany-averted-opioid-crisis-n1068286
======
Tomte
Holy shit! Did they really just happen to use an image of a pharmacy that was
closed just weeks ago because a woman and her unborn child died after getting
a glucose compound that was laced with poison?

